# What is difference between these two form?



## fender0107401 (Mar 5, 2010)

In make.conf:

```
WITH_GGECKO="libxul"

WITH_GGECKO=libxul
```


----------



## phoenix (Mar 5, 2010)

Nothing.  They are functionally equivalent.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha, Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2010)

And I think they're also equivalent in containing one too many Gs.


----------

